# Grouse and roads



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

My brother, son and I have had an ongoing discussion for about a dozen years now without resolution. I would like to tap into some of your knowledge and include you in our discussion if you like. From hunting various big game and grouse, hiking, fishing, working, firefighting, etc. we combined have spent a couple of lifetimes in the woods. We all believe that we see more grouse particularly blues driving on roads than to an equal time spent walking in the woods. Our discussion involves "why?". Are grouse attracted to roads? And if so, why? I can understand why doves are attracted to gravel roads (gizzard stones). But the roads on which we frequently see grouse are unimproved roads that are not much different than surrounding terrain. Or, do we simply cover more ground driving around per time spent than walking thus improving the odds of seeing birds? What are your thoughts.


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

They like the roads for gravel. Pluses it is easier to cover 10 miles in a car than to hike the same distance.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Why do rabbits like roads? Why do they insist that I shoot them? Nobody really knows...


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Why is boobs good? How does a pausi-trac work?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Why is the sky blue?

I DON"T WANNA SEE YOU FOR ANOTHER 25 YEARS!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I always figured that birds liked the roads in forests because pine cones and other things fall from trees, and then cars drive over them and break them open. Thus making for an easier meal for a bird or other animal


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Just coincidence I think.. -Ov- 

You definately cover more area while driving. More area covered= more animals seen. That's my thought.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

You asking why the pine chicken crosses the road? When I see some on/crossing the road I usually get out and hunt both sides, there is usually a couple more that haven't ventured out in the open. Not always, but in many places, on, or near the roads some of their favorite little berry bushes grow. Also if it has stormed recently, the little puddles are good for getting a drink.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Just coincidence I think.. -Ov-
> 
> You definately cover more area while driving. More area covered= more animals seen. That's my thought.


And thus, the road hunter was born!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Just coincidence I think.. -Ov-
> ...


This is how I was raised. Get a 12 pack of beer, some terrible music, an old truck, and drive really slow. When you see what you are after.... shoot from the truck. :roll:

Seriously. That is how I was raised!

Now that I am older and a tiny bit wiser (not much), I understand that there is this thing called _sporstman like behavior_ that governs a true sportsman's behavior and attitude toward hunting. Its been a slow learning curve, and honestly I dont know what I'm doing a lot of the time. But I just hope to pass along proper sporting ethics to those I can share them with.

Stepping off my soapbox now. :O•-:


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

You may see birds more regularly on roads, but the biggest flocks of grouse I have encountered have always been a long way away from any road.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

agree on that one


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I was in Idaho last weekend hunting grouse. (I was trying to get away from the Utah crowds. It worked!) I covered a whole mountain range driving every road up there traveling at least 75 miles and then walked another 10 behind my dogs and never saw one single grouse. :? So, I don't know what the hell you're talking about. Grouse don't go on roads! And they hide in the woods really well! :shock: 

I suck at grouse hunting... -)O(- :|


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

In my experience I see many more birds while hiking than driving on the road, but I spend a lot more time hiking than driving when hunting.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Why is the sky blue?
> 
> ............................................................


If it was green, you wouldn't know where to stop mowing.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

All the grouse I saw were on roads... and I got two of the four. But, it was an old logging road that hasn't been driven in probably 20+ years. So no real clue why they like the roads other than it gives me a good shooting lane


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Today at work (I work in the mountains most days, yeah, it's a burden that I must bear...) I could have run over 4 ruffs as they stood in the road. I stopped and watched them as I mentally loaded my 28 ga. (gun is back at home - can't take guns to work...) and picked off a pair. Grouse and roads - go figure. Saw a hen turkey in the road today, too. Hmmm. Have yet to see a grouse out hunting this year. I suck at grouse hunting, too.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Woolybugger, that sounds like a reason to carry a Taurus Judge as a concealed carry weapon. Maybe your employer will allow for that?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I suck at grouse hunting... -)O(- :|


Glad to hear I'm not the only one.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Grouse are the most frustrating bird in the world to hunt, especially blues (or, I guess we call them Duskies now). Grouse are to the hunting world what golf is to the sporting world.


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

Accept golf balls don't duck when shooting on the green


----------

